# AA number has not programmed in your system



## shubha.dalvi (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi

I have intel DG33FB motherboard. When i start the PC, its giving 

The AA number has not programmed in your system. Press any key to continue.

When i continue, its showing windows xp scree for a second and restart the system.

What will be the problem?

please revert.

Thanks & regards

Shubha


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you done or attempted to do a Bios flash? Have you changed the CPU? 
The Intel AA (Altered Assembly) number is the ID for Imtel Mobo's.


----------



## shubha.dalvi (Nov 27, 2010)

How to do bios flash. I din't change CPU


----------

